# Lighting inside



## Kelowna (May 22, 2012)

Shop lighting, open to all input, let's hear it.  The ceiling will be 16 feet high if it matters.  Thanks


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2012)

Florescent lights witht the T5 bulbs are the way to go. Get the set ups that have 4 bulbs but if you flip the switch off then on it will come back with only two lights on. My buddy has these and they are awesome.


----------



## Kelowna (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Chris


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2012)

No problem.


----------



## Otahyoni (May 28, 2012)

Also helps to paint the walls and ceiling white to bounce the light around.


----------



## faris (Jan 27, 2014)

I am thinking of getting a Mr Heater natural gas heater for the garage, does anyone have experience with this? Can it get too hot for some types of ceilings if it is ceiling mounted?


----------

